# All new '08 Road Bikes up on Spesh site...



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like all of the new bikes are finally up on the Specialized site. Gee...they love blue for the Roubaix. More proprietary stuff and less Mavic (I see Roval and Fulcrum[campy]). -Pete


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, and have they written "Specialized" enough on every possible surface? And what's up with the ugly-ass chain-rings on their proprietary cranks? Are they trying to make the most gawdiest bikes? At least they dumped the barmac from their "module" offerings, because apparently no one was buying them.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm normally not one to like blue bikes but I really like the Tarmac Expert Rival. Looks like an excellent spec (no pun intended) and good value. 

If I run into some extra cash during the next year, its going to be a tough call between that and the Rockhopper 29er (not currently on the site).


----------



## bcubed (Jul 12, 2007)

I dunno, but I sure am glas that I got my 07 Tarmac SL before inventory ran out. I love the bike and looks are secondary, but I like the red/carbon scheme over the new red one.

As far as epcs go however, it's hard to argue that these bikes are the finest production machines on the market. Cool stuff nontheless.


----------



## lnd (Jan 3, 2005)

bcubed said:


> I dunno, but I sure am glas that I got my 07 Tarmac SL before inventory ran out. I love the bike and looks are secondary, but I like the red/carbon scheme over the new red one.


Have to agree with you here. I was thinking the same thing after looking at the 08 Tarmac S-Works line. With the exception of the SL2 graphics, the color schemes for the S-Works SL's don't work for me. The bikes are great, and it may be a bit shallow to judge on looks alone, but I don't feel like I'm missing out by having an '07 SL now that next yr's models are on display. I also think that the Ksyrium ES wheelset are a bit better spec. than the non-carbon Roval wheels offered on the '08 SL.


----------



## bcubed (Jul 12, 2007)

You know what might be throwing me off on the SL2 is the red bar tape. Never been a big fan of that color on drop bars. I can envision the bike with a black/red toupe team saddle and black bar tape. I think it would be much more attractive.

Hey, when you buy a sports car, you buying for looks and performance a good part of the time, right?


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Stratmosphere said:


> Looks like all of the new bikes are finally up on the Specialized site. Gee...they love blue for the Roubaix. More proprietary stuff and less Mavic (I see Roval and Fulcrum[campy]). -Pete


Anyone else notice the price increases for 08? 
My 07 Tarmac Expert went from $2600US to $3000. Similar increases in MTB's, like Rockhopper from $520 to $590. Some differences in specs, but nothing to justify the price hikes. Due to weak US dollar perhaps.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Tarmac Pro framsets are down from $2200 to $1750.


----------



## ttvrdik (Oct 12, 2005)

And the S-Works Tarmac SL frameset went from $2800 to $2200. Also the the Roubaix had a larger drop in frameset prices


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I was only looking at complete bike prices. Several frame prices were indeed dropped for 08, and now seem more reasonable vs. the complete bike prices. Last year's Tarmac Expert frameset was only $900 less than the Ultegra/DA complete bike.


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

*2008 Tarmac SL Frame for $2200 in Red - I Like*

I just went to my local bike shop in Brooklyn and had them build the new 2008 Tarmac SL with the Dura Ace and Kysirum ES Wheels from my Pinarello which was too big. I decided on the Specialized due to reputation, and honestly, price. For $2200, nothing came close. The Scott Addict LTD frame was $3000, and didnt seem worth it. Especially since I constantly upgrade and figured I'd have a difficult time selling my bike with a sawed off seatpost. Check out the pictures below, I think the bike looks pretty dam cool. Its a candy red, not a race car red. Even with the ES's, I didn't think it clashed. Just was sick of black bikes, so boring.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

Love the looks, good job there.

I am LOL about your socks holding up your bike. (I have dish towels)


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

The 2008 Specialized bikes - price increaes, often with crappier spec's. What's up with that? Maybe it is lower US $, but regardless, I think it makes them a less attractive choice.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

unagidon said:


> The 2008 Specialized bikes - price increaes, often with crappier spec's. What's up with that? Maybe it is lower US $, but regardless, I think it makes them a less attractive choice.


FWIW- Shop around. Other makers are increasing prices on their import bikes, too. At some some point, Made in USA has to be making a comeback one mid-price bikes.


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

Oldteen said:


> FWIW- Shop around. Other makers are increasing prices on their import bikes, too. At some some point, Made in USA has to be making a comeback one mid-price bikes.


Very good point re. the Made in USA. I'm considering a new bike when spring rolls around, and have always been a fan of Roubaix and Tarmac's (still can't really figure out which geometry I prefer - need a long test ride). But given the 08 Spec pricing, and comparing it to the really cool looking/new technology 08 Trek Madone's, I have to say I'm leaning toward the Madone. Another bike that's extremely attractive - Felt Z35. For $2,900 MSRP, you get Felt's second level carbon with full Dura-Ace grouppo...definitely a better deal (at least component wise) than most more recognized name brands like Spec or Trek. Decisions, decisions, decisions...


----------



## WingNut (Oct 12, 2005)

*Socks*



messyparrot said:


> I am LOL about your socks holding up your bike. (I have dish towels)


Socks - that's a great idea, gonna do it


----------

